# Frank's hot sauce?



## thumpershere2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have heard so much about Franks hot sauce and tried to find it here in northern MN with no luck. Must be sold only in the southern parts. We were just to MO and AK and we didn't have the time to check out the grocery stores there.Is it a great sauce?


----------



## marmalady (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think it's Southern - we got it in Buffalo - I think it's the 'original' sauce used for Buffalo wings.  No, not anything particularly spectacular, just a good medium-hot, clean tasting sauce.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe I will just go to the grocery store here and request it and see if they can get it. No harm in trying. I really like a good hot sauce.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2005)

good description marmalady. medium heat, vinegar-y, not like tobasco. it is great on wings, pizza, tuna sammiches, hard boiled eggs, salads, chicken breasts, so many things...


----------



## GB (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah Franks is the original hot sauce used for Buffalo wings as Marm said. the actual Buffalo sauce is just Franks and melted butter. franks is an OK sauce, but don't kill yourself trying to find it. There are much better hot sauces out there. If you have a BJ's or other warehouse type store you could try looking there. they might have large bottles of Franks.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info all and I will try some different hot sauces since I can't get the Franks.


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2005)

(from the back of a Frank's bottle)

"Frank's Redhot Sauce was the secret ingredient used in the original Buffalo wings created in Buffalo, N.Y. in 1964..."
"...Questions? Comments? Call toll-free 1-800-841-1256
     Reckitt Benckiser Inc., Parsippany, NJ 07054-0224"

www.franksredhot.com


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, dw and i looked  to buy a house in parsippany. i'm gonna go back and see if i can find one right behind the factory, yummmmmmm.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 18, 2005)

I use a lot of Franks Red Hot Sauce but there are other clones out there.


----------



## Caine (Jan 18, 2005)

Frank's hot sauce is definitely the original hot sauce used for the Anchor Bar Buffalo Wings. It is manufactured by Durkeys. I have the original recipe, stolen from directly from Frank & Teresa. I will post it when I get home.


----------



## GB (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Caine,

This is the recipe that I have that is supposedly the original. Is this what you have too?

Buffalo Chicken Wings

2.5 lb chix wings
1/2 cup Franks RedHot Sauce
1/3 cup melted butter

Deep fry wings in hot oil (400 degrees) for 12 minutes until fully cooked and crispy. Drain.

Combine redhot sauce and butter. Dip wings in sauce to coat.

(for equally crispy wings, bake for 1 hour at 425 degrees or grill 30 min over med heat)

Variations:

Add one of the following to redhot/butter mix and heat thru...

Tex-Mex: 1tbsp chili powder, 1/4 tsp garlic powder

Asian: 2 tbsp teriyaki sauce, 2 tsp ground ginger


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2005)

while i prefer my wings deep fried, baked works well also, especially if you like them drier, and a tiny bit healthier. i also add a tbsp of powdered cayenne to my sauce to get the heat goin...


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 18, 2005)

I can get it in Eugene, and it is wonderful.  I can use it comfortably whereas most hot sauces are too hot.  This one is very hot but it does not remove a layer of skin on the tongue.  I found it on the top shelf in the sauce department and I even had to ask about it because I did not see it.  Maybe it is there and just missed like I missed it.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 18, 2005)

.......another good one is Louisiana Original Hot Sauce. It is almost identical to Franks.


----------



## erin2181 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello, i know this is a late response I have just joined discuss cooking and I noticed that you posted you have the original recipe for franks and was wondering if you could post it again thanks so much


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 7, 2009)

"Frank's" is definitely my "go to" sauce for general hot sauce use.  Terrific on eggs, in sauces, on sandwiches, on pasta casseroles, etc., etc.  Tasty & "just" hot enough without being incendiary.


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

erin2181 said:


> Hello, i know this is a late response I have just joined discuss cooking and I noticed that you posted you have the original recipe for franks and was wondering if you could post it again thanks so much


Scroll up. It is in this thread (post #11).


----------



## Mama Gracie (Jan 7, 2009)

I love Franks.  I put it in chili, enchiladas, my own chicken sandwiches, chicken nuggets dipped in ranch and also in my deviled eggs.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 11, 2009)

GB said:


> Yeah Franks is the original hot sauce used for Buffalo wings as Marm said. the actual Buffalo sauce is just Franks and melted butter. franks is an OK sauce, but don't kill yourself trying to find it. There are much better hot sauces out there. If you have a BJ's or other warehouse type store you could try looking there. they might have large bottles of Franks.



I think GB is absolutely right. Franks is good sauce, and_ I_ prefer it over most, but be careful, Overhype will definately result in a letdown. I get it in large containers at Sams club. (our local "warehouse" store)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 11, 2009)

Frank's has also come out with a specific "wing sauce" in addition to it's regular hot sauce.  It's okay, but not as spicy as when you make your own from Frank's & melted butter.  I've used it occasionally if I'm making batches of wings in different flavors & just want an easy "basic" batch to add to the group.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got a bottle of Frank's sauce and 2lbs of wings. Can't wait to try them!

I'm a little leary about the claim that it is almost identical to Louisiana Hot Sauce. Louisiana is my absolute favorite...


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 11, 2009)

RobsanX said:


> I just got a bottle of Frank's sauce and 2lbs of wings. Can't wait to try them!
> 
> I'm a little leary about the claim that it is almost identical to Louisiana Hot Sauce. Louisiana is my absolute favorite...


 
Heat is, the taste is not. I like Frank's more. DH puts franks on just about everything. You will like it, I promise. It's wonderful on wings and dip in blue cheese, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Great, now I want some!!
My favorite thing with it is BT's hot wing dip!!


----------



## anni (Jan 11, 2009)

Frank's is my husband's favorite.  He uses it on jambalaya.

I don't use it myself because of the sodium content.  I stick to plain Tabasco or other hot sauces I pick up here and there.


----------



## Constance (Jan 11, 2009)

We really like Louisiana Hot Sauce the best. It has a slow, spicy heat that doesn't blow the roof of your mouth out.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 11, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> Heat is, the taste is not. I like Frank's more. DH puts franks on just about everything. You will like it, I promise. It's wonderful on wings and dip in blue cheese, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Great, now I want some!!
> My favorite thing with it is BT's hot wing dip!!



I'm sure I'll like it for some things, hopefully Buffalo wings! Different hot sauces go with different menus. You won't catch me putting Louisiana Hot Sauce on my empanadas!


----------

